# Inyo National Forest Proposed Closure



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

Rex--please post this under whichever Forum Topic you feel appropriate--Thanks.

Closure of Sierra Nevada Bighorn Sheep Habitat to Pack Goat Use
September 18, 2012 11:09AM Admin
Registered: 3 years ago
Posts: 10,749
Closure of Sierra Nevada Bighorn Sheep Habitat to Pack Goat Use
Release Date: Sep 13, 2012 Bishop, CA
Contact(s): Nancy Upham

Proposed by the Forest Service â€" Comments Sought

The Inyo National Forest is initiating the preparation of an Environmental Assessment (EA) for a proposal to close Sierra Nevada Bighorn Sheep (SNBS) habitat to domestic goat use. The Forest Service is proposing to close or limit domestic goat access on trails within SNBS habitat on the Inyo National Forest. The proposed action would affect 103 trails covering 417 miles.

The Forest Service is proposing to close 100 trails or trail sections, covering approximately 330 miles, to domestic goat use. Three trails or trail sections, covering approximately 90 miles, would remain open to domestic goat use but goats would be limited to within 200 feet of the trail at all times, and would be required to be tethered or otherwise restrained to prevent wandering further off trail and into suitable SNBS habitat. For a detailed list of the proposed trails and maps of the area please go to the following website: http://www.fs.fed.us/nepa/project_conte ... ject=40094.

The purpose of this project is to support the Recovery Plan for SNBS, an endangered species, by addressing concerns regarding disease transmission between domestic goats and SNBS. Domestic goats can carry diseases that are communicable and deadly to native SNBS. Diseases introduced by domestic goats present a major threat to SNBS populations. Restricting proximity of domestic goats to SNBS populations is expected to reduce exposure of SNBS to disease.

A previous forest order closed areas to domestic goat use in only three populations of SNBS and these orders have now expired. Critical habitat was designated in 2008, after the past forest orders expired. SNBS populations have increased and populations have expanded into new areas since the previous forest orders. The Inyo National Forest needs to continue protection of SNBS from the risk of disease transmission and expand this protection based on new information about SNBS.

How to Comment and Timeframe

This scoping period is intended to provide those interested in or affected by this proposal an opportunity to raise concerns or provide input on the potential effects of the proposed project. To obtain a copy of the proposed action and project maps, please visit the following website: http://www.fs.fed.us/nepa/project_conte ... ject=40094 or contact project leader Leeann Murphy at 760-873-2450 or by email at [email protected].

Public comments can be mailed to project leader Leeann Murphy at: Inyo National Forest, Supervisors Office, 351 Pacu Lane, Suite 200, Bishop, CA 93514. Comments may also be submitted by fax :760-873-2458; or by hand-delivery to the Supervisors Office, during normal business hours (Monday â€" Friday 8:00am to 4:30pm). Electronic comments may be submitted via email to the following address, with â€œGoat Closureâ€ in the subject line: [email protected]. Electronic comments should be submitted in plain text (.txt), rich text (.rtf), or Word (.doc). Comments must be received by October 14, 2012.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought we had till Oct 31st to respond?


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

Rex, sorry--this latest closure order is for the *Inyo National Forest,* in the Sierra Nevada Mountains of California. And it is now too late to respond--the comment period already ended (October 14).

The other comment period, mentioned in a different Subject Title under this same Topic, is for the the *Shoshone National Forest,* in the Wind River Range of Wyoming. That comment period has been extended and now ends *November 26, 2012.
*

The reason I posted about the Inyo National Forest Closure order is to emphasize the point that these closures have the potential to affect EVERYONE in the Pack Goat community, not just those that recreate in the Wyoming Winds. As Charlie Jennings said, other Forests (including the Inyo) are poised and ready to "piggy-back" on to the Shoshone's decision.

Your comments CAN make a difference!


----------

